# New O/U Suggestions



## DJ 50 (Oct 7, 2007)

Buying a new over / under... Any ideas


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Figure out what you want to shoot with it. Pick the gauge of choice. Pick your price range and most of all pick one that feels right for you and shoulders well.

I could tell you specific makes and models but your the one who has to pay for and shoot the gun so you should be the one to pick.

They all hold shells and they all go bang


----------



## DJ 50 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats what Ive been finding out by talking to some "good ol' boys". Just wondering if there was a model worth checking out, or one to stay away from because of quality / price.


----------



## Flyin40 (Jan 12, 2007)

So what do want to use it for??? I don't shoot clay bird hardly at all and just use my O/U for hunting. I came across a Beretta Ultralight and never looked back. It weighs less than 6lbs so there is not reason to go with a 20 gauge since this gun weighs less than alot of 20's. Couple downsides to it that some people see. Its light so if you shoot alot of birds theres not alot of weight to absorb some of the recoil. It can only shoot 2 3/4 shells because of the aluminum receiver.

If you want a gun that you can carry all day and doesn't get heavy its the one to get. If you shoot alot of clay birds you might want to look at alittle heavier gun.

And its a pricey gun as all Berettas are.

Flyin


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Handle a Beretta, then handle a Browning. Most are happy with one fit or the other. I like the Beretta better myself.


----------



## DJ 50 (Oct 7, 2007)

Flyer 40.... I do see the drawback of only shooting 2 3/4 but do you need anyhing larger for upland. Even in the late season??


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I got a Browning Cynergy and i love it but u will have to spend the extra buck or two.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I would add another vote for the Beretta Ultralight but as Flying40 said they are spendy(Over $2,000 for the deluxe). I used to shoot an SKB O/U and it is a good gun and less costly ($1,000). What I like about the Beretta is the weight which can make a big difference at the end of the day. The main thing is to find a gun that fits. It doesn't make any difference what shot size or choke you use if you have a gun that doesn't fit. The way I look at it - life is short and you get what you pay for. A good gun is a major investment but it will last you a lifetime and then some.


----------



## shaky legs 2 (Feb 28, 2006)

I forgot one thing. The 2 3/4" shell that the Beretta shoots isn't a limitation at all. Federal copper plated # 5's in that size has a muzzle velocity of about 1,500 ft./sec in 1 1/4 oz. So does the Fiochi Golden Pheasant. If you are shooting non-Toxic, I favor Kent Tungsten/Matrix shot in the same size/velocity. All of these loads are more than adequate for pheasant in either early or late season.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I find a light gun the best improvement to shooting pheasants, switch to a 20 gauge O/U last year and was a great decision, cost about $500.


----------

